# 60204 ohne entsprechende Messungen?



## marscho (1 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaub, ich fall vom Glauben ab, aber gut...

Es ist mir fast schon zu doof, die Frage überhaupt zu stellen, aber ich tu's dennoch mal.

Ich habe nebenbei mitbekommen, dass bei uns die Messungen nach DIN EN 60204, Abschnitt 18 nur durchgeführt werden "wenn der Kunde die DGUV3-Prüfung bestellt". Das wohl so, weil beim Einkauf von eigenen Maschinen einige Lieferanten das auch so machen...

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, dass ich eine Entscheidungsfindung auf der Basis der Handlungen von Dritten suboptimal finde, ergibt sich für mich hiermit ein fundamentales Problem:

Der Anlagenbetreiber muss gemäß _DGUV 3 §5 1) 1._ "vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme" Anlagen auf ihren ordnungsgemäßen Zustand prüfen.
Die DGUV 3 ist prinzipiell in Betreiberverantwortung. So weit, so richtig...
ABER, wenn die Konformität nach 60204 erklärt wird, und vertragsseitig keine expliziten Ausschlüsse vereinbart sind, bin ich doch implizit mit den entsprechenden Prüfungen dabei, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?
Das Gleiche sollte doch gelten, wenn die Konformitätserklärung die 60204 als angewandt aufführt (dann unabhängig von vertraglichen Regelungen)?

Mfg und schönen Gründonnerstag

EDIT: Bevor ich's vergesse, als Referenz etwa das hier: https://www.weka.de/elektrosicherheit/pruefen-von-maschinen-nach-din-en-60204-1-vde-0113-1/


----------



## testor (2 April 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich glaub, ich fall vom Glauben ab, aber gut...
> 
> ...



Der Link beantwortet deine Fragen bzw. Bestätigt deine Ansichten doch, oder?


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2021)

die gleiche diskussion hatten wir bei uns auch.
Resultat, die messungen machen wir, weil wir sie für die inbetriebnahme der Anlagen gemäß Betriebssicherheitsverordnung brauchen. Der Kunde bekommt aber nur ein Protokoll, wenn er es auch bezahlt/ gekauft hat. 
bin jetzt nicht so tief drin, müssen bei der 60204-1 und den anforderungen aus der BetrSV die exakt gleichen Messungen gemacht werden, oder gib es unterschiede?


----------



## aPlauner (6 April 2021)

Hallo,
es gibt seitens der DGVU die Information 203-072, welche  Aussagen zu wiederkehrenden Prüfungen an elektrischen Anlagen und  ortsfesten Betriebsmitteln nach VDE 0105-100 macht. Weiterhin gibt es  die DGUV Information 203-071, welche sich mit der Organisation  wiederkehrenden Prüfungen durch den Unternehmer befasst.
Die  Prüfungen vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme erfolgt bei Maschinen nach der  VDE 0113-1 / DIN EN 60204 und / oder einer der zutreffenden  Produktnormen.
Der Püfumfang nach der DIN EN 60204 kann dieser entnommen werden.
Vor  der Erstinbetriebnahme jeder neuen Maschine oder nach Änderungen der  elektrischen Ausrüstung einer Maschine muss überprüft werden, ob die in  der Norm gestellten Anforderungen hinsichtlich der Wirksamkeit der  elektrischen Schutzmaßnahmen und Sicherheitsmerkmale erfüllt sind. In  Abschnitt 18 der überarbeiteten DIN EN 6024-1  werden die allgemeinen  Prüfanforderungen für die elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen  beschrieben.
Die Prüfungen entsprechend Erstprüfung sind während der  Errichtung, nach Fertigstellung, Erweiterung, Änderung und nach  Instandsetzungen durchzuführen.
Die Messungen und Prüfungen der  Erstprüfung dienen auch bei der Wiederholungsprüfung zur Feststellung  ausreichender Sicherheit (Vergleichswerte).
Die in Kapitel 18 der DIN  EN 60204-1 aufgeführten Prüfungen sollten vom Hersteller bzw. Errichter  der Maschine vor Übergabe an den Auftraggeber oder Nutzer ausgeführt  worden sein. Sofern die Norm im Rahmen des Werk(liefer)vertrags in die  Vertragsdokumente inkorporiert, d.h. verweisend aufgenommen, wurde,  stellen die Prüfungen einen verbindlichen Bestandteil der  Abnahmeprozedur nach § 640 BGB (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch) dar. Wenn man  es ganz genau nehmen möchte, reicht bereits Einigkeit über die Anwendung  der Norm aus, ohne dass es einer Kodifizierung bedarf.
Der  Hersteller seinerseits kann mittels der dokumentierten Prüfungen im  Sinne des vorgenannten Sorgfaltsmaßstabs die Beachtung desselben  nachweisen. Auch die Erklärung der CE-Konformität auf Basis der  Maschinen- und/oder Niederspannungsrichtlinie (1. bzw. 9. Verordnung zum  Produktsicherheitsgesetz) könnte die Prüfung herstellerseitig notwendig  machen, wenn die Übereinstimmung mit der Norm darin erklärt wird.
Wir  als Unternehmen übergeben die Protokolle der Erstprüfung generell  kostenfrei innerhalb der Maschinendokumentation mit an den Kunden. Woher  sollter er sonst die Vergleichswerte für die nachfolgende  Wiederholungsprüfung haben.
Die von mir teilweise zitierten Passagen können hier nachgelesen werden: https://www.weka.de/elektrosicherheit/pruefen-von-maschinen-nach-din-en-60204-1-vde-0113-1/


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2021)

aPlauner schrieb:


> ...
> Wir  als Unternehmen übergeben die Protokolle der Erstprüfung generell  kostenfrei innerhalb der Maschinendokumentation mit an den Kunden. Woher  sollter er sonst die Vergleichswerte für die nachfolgende  Wiederholungsprüfung haben.


Der Kunde ist gemäß BetrSV dazu verpflichtet diese Messungen zu machen. Dementsprechend hat er dann daher die Werte für die Vergleichsmessung. Der Betreiber muss diese Messungen auch machen, er kann nur davon entbunden werden, wenn wir ihm den Nachweis geben, das wir es durchgeführt haben.


----------



## testor (7 April 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Der Kunde ist gemäß BetrSV dazu verpflichtet diese Messungen zu machen. Dementsprechend hat er dann daher die Werte für die Vergleichsmessung. Der Betreiber muss diese Messungen auch machen, er kann nur davon entbunden werden, wenn wir ihm den Nachweis geben, das wir es durchgeführt haben.



Wenn die Norm aber Bestandteil des Vertrags zwischen Zulieferer und Kunde ist, dann muss der Zulieferer die Messungen ja gemacht haben und auf Nachfrage den Nachweis für den Kunden bringen, oder? Im Grunde kann der Kunde ja, ohne zuvor ein Protokoll "bestellt" zu haben, einen Nachweis verlangen das alle Arbeiten ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt wurden. Also dann muss man es aus meiner Sicht mindestens vorzeigen. Da man die Messungen dann bereits gemacht hat, finde ich es schwierig dies nur "auf Anfrage" zu berechnen und auszuhändigen.


----------



## aPlauner (7 April 2021)

Sehr geehrter Stevenn,
ich hätte mich vielleicht etwas präziser ausdrücken müssen.
Für  das typische Beispiel einer anschlussfertigen, käuflichen  Ständerbohrmaschine muss natürlich nicht der Hersteller dieser  entsprechende Messprotokolle der Maschine beilegen.
Meine  Ausführungen beziehen sich auf Anlagen im Sinne von komplexen  Maschinenanlagen (Druckmaschine, Roboterzelle, etc.) oder  Niederspannungsanlagen. In allen Unternehmen, in denen ich seit 2  Jahrzehnten tätig war, wurden die Messungen nach DIN EN 60204 durch uns  als Hersteller und Errichter beim Kunden vor der Erst-IBN durchgeführt.  Warum? Siehe oben. Dem Kunden nun noch diese Daten zur Verfügung zu  stellen, ist auf jeden Fall kein Muss, aber aus meiner Sicht  kundenfreundlich.


----------



## marscho (7 April 2021)

aPlauner schrieb:


> Die von mir teilweise zitierten Passagen können hier nachgelesen werden: https://www.weka.de/elektrosicherheit/pruefen-von-maschinen-nach-din-en-60204-1-vde-0113-1/




Genau den Beitrag hatte ich im OP auch bereits referenziert 




stevenn schrieb:


> Der Kunde ist gemäß BetrSV dazu verpflichtet diese Messungen zu machen. Dementsprechend hat er dann daher die Werte für die Vergleichsmessung. Der Betreiber muss diese Messungen auch machen, er kann nur davon entbunden werden, wenn wir ihm den Nachweis geben, das wir es durchgeführt haben.




Vollkommen richtig.


Es gibt ja eigentlich auch zwei Geschichten, die grundsätzlich erstmal voneinander unabhängig betrachtet werden müssten:
Die Verpflichtung zur Durchführung der Messungen aufgrund 60204
Inwiefern diese Messungen dem Kunden übermittelt werden müssten bzw. inwiefern der Kunde für die Erfüllung der BetrSV implizit annehmen kann/darf, dass die Messungen ja durchgeführt worden sein müssen.


Zur näheren Betrachtung:
In 60204-1, 18.1 steht:


> ... wo keine zugeordnete Produktnorm existiert, müssen die Prüfungen immer die Punkte a), b) und f) beinhalten und können einen oder mehrere Punkte c) bis e) mit einschließen:




a) ist dabei die Prüfung der Dokumentation
b) ist die Prüfung zum Schutz vor indirektem Berühren - faktisch Schutzleiterprüfung/messung (Teil 1) und Nachweis Fehlerschleifenimpendanz/Überstromschutzeinrichtung
c) wäre Isolationsmessung
d) (Hoch)Spannungsprüfung
e) Restspannungsprüfung
f) Funktionsprüfung (Erdschlussüberwachung, Isolationswächter, FIs usw.)


Punkt a) braucht wohl keiner weiteren Erklärung.
Punkt b) muss ich demnach für mich immer durchführen - sei es nun aus Schutz für die eigenen Mitarbeiter oder aber der Sache die @testor meiner Meinung nach vollkommen zu Recht anspricht:


Wenn ich die Konformität nach 60204 erkläre, impliziert das selbstverständlich, dass ich die dazu notwendigen Prüfungen durchführe und (zunächst einmal) auch intern ablege. Inwiefern der Kunde diese Dokumentation jetzt erhält, mag eine Streitfrage sein. Meiner Meinung nach kann der Grunde aber aufgrund seiner Konformitätserklärung dann implizit annehmen, dass diese Prüfungen bereits durch den Hersteller erledigt wurden. In der Folge kann er bzgl. DGUV3 (implizit?) annehmen, dass er von der Erstprüfung befreit ist, da ihm der Hersteller ja die Konformität erklärt. Vorbehaltlich einer intern durchzuführenden Gefährdungsbeurteilung seinerseits. Inwieweit das bei einer Wiederholungsprüfung zu Rückfragen/Missverständnissen führt und ob er dafür nicht die Dokumentation erhalten sollte, ist eine andere Geschichte.


Ich sehe das ähnlich wie mit der Risikobeurteilung: Gemacht werden muss sie sowieso. Und auf Nachfrage heißt's natürlich erst einmal auch, dass die intern vorliegt. Gerne kann der Kunde auf Anfrage diese im Beisein durchsprechen/Einsicht nehmen. Als Original gibt's die dann aber erst einmal nur gegen Bezahlung (oder auf Anordnung von oben natürlich).


Punkt f) wäre dann auch noch sowas - teilweise durch meine Validierung nachgewiesen, aber RCDs oder ähnliches prüfe ich da nicht.


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2021)

testor schrieb:


> Wenn die Norm aber Bestandteil des Vertrags zwischen Zulieferer und Kunde ist, dann muss der Zulieferer die Messungen ja gemacht haben und auf Nachfrage den Nachweis für den Kunden bringen, oder? Im Grunde kann der Kunde ja, ohne zuvor ein Protokoll "bestellt" zu haben, einen Nachweis verlangen das alle Arbeiten ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt wurden. Also dann muss man es aus meiner Sicht mindestens vorzeigen. Da man die Messungen dann bereits gemacht hat, finde ich es schwierig dies nur "auf Anfrage" zu berechnen und auszuhändigen.


ich muss es machen. aber einen Nachweis muss ich ihm nicht geben. warum denn? auf meiner Konformitätserklärung steht, das ich die NOrm eingehalten habe. fertig


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2021)

aPlauner schrieb:


> Warum? Siehe oben. Dem Kunden nun noch diese Daten zur Verfügung zu  stellen, ist auf jeden Fall kein Muss, aber aus meiner Sicht  kundenfreundlich.



genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## testor (8 April 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich muss es machen. aber einen Nachweis muss ich ihm nicht geben. warum denn? auf meiner Konformitätserklärung steht, das ich die NOrm eingehalten habe. fertig



Die Ursprungsfrage war ja ob man es überhaupt machen muss. Da ist die Antwort i. d. R. ja. Du hattest ja beschrieben, dass du es nur machst wegen der eigenen Mitarbeiter während der Inbetriebnahme (so mein Verständnis). Diese Ansicht ist aus meiner Sicht i. d. R., wenn die Norm in der Konformitätserklärung genannt wird, nicht ausreichend. Spätestens wenn etwas passiert gehe ich davon aus, dass du auf Nachfrage auch Nachweise geben musst (dann vllt nicht mehr dem Kunden). Ich würde mir als Kunde aber schon meinen Teil denken, wenn ein Zulieferer auf Nachfrage nicht bereit ist entsprechende Protokolle zu zeigen. Im Fall, dass das Protokoll bei euch "Mitbestellt" wird, was berechnet ihr den dann? Die Komplette Messung oder nur eine geringe Aufwandsentschädigung für die Ausstellung des Protokolls?


----------



## stevenn (12 April 2021)

also jetzt mal nochmal erklärt. Wir machen die Messungen! Die Protokolle haben wir und bewahren diese auch auf. WEnn die NOrm Vertragsbestandteil ist und ich sie auf der Konformitätserklärung erwähne, dann habe ichsie auch eingehalten. Wenn der Kunde ein Protokoll möchte (weil er sich die Arbeit einer ERstmessung sparen will), dann muss er dafür zahlen, ganz einfach.
Um das nochmal deutlich zu schreiben, "wenn etwas passiert", dann holen wir das Protokoll aus unserem Archiv, denn wir haben die Messung gemacht!

Nach deiner Aussage müsstest du die Risikobeurteilung mitliefern, weil du sie auf der Konformitätserklärung erwähnst. Ist doch Schwachsinn. wenn der Kunde die Risikobeurteilung will, dann muss er dafür zahlen. Aber um es nochmal festzuhalten, wir machen die Risikobeurteilung für jede Anlage und wenn der Kunde sie kaufen will, holen wir sie aus dem Archiv, aber geben sie ihm nicht pauschal mit!


----------

